# Transmission Cross Brace



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi
Have any of you guys made your own transmission cross brace or would happen to have the critical dimensions or plans that you could share with me?

Looking to make something like this:

https://www.opgi.com/gto/1968/chassis-suspension/bushings-mounts/CH28439/

Hope someone on here can help

Thanks
Scott


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Scott, I made my own trans crossmember out of tubular steel and made it a true bolt in rather than the factory "floating" crossmember. To bolt it in I welded in boxing plates on either side of the frame that are flush with the inside channel opening. On either side of the new crossmember I fabricated some simple plates that welded on each end to bolt to the boxing plates. The crossmember has a dip in the center with the transmission mount welded on it. 

This unit from Speedway Motors looks pretty identical to what I fabbed (and would have probably saved me some time :tongue except I have 4 bolt flanges on the ends instead of 3.

Tubular Transmission Mount with 2 Inch Drop - Speedway Motors, America's Oldest Speed Shop


----------



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> Hey Scott, I made my own trans crossmember out of tubular steel and made it a true bolt in rather than the factory "floating" crossmember. To bolt it in I welded in boxing plates on either side of the frame that are flush with the inside channel opening. On either side of the new crossmember I fabricated some simple plates that welded on each end to bolt to the boxing plates. The crossmember has a dip in the center with the transmission mount welded on it.
> 
> This unit from Speedway Motors looks pretty identical to what I fabbed (and would have probably saved me some time :tongue except I have 4 bolt flanges on the ends instead of 3.
> 
> Tubular Transmission Mount with 2 Inch Drop - Speedway Motors, America's Oldest Speed Shop


Thanks 
Is there any dimensions published anywhere?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I wouldn't think you would attempt this if you couldn't read a tape measure. :rolleyes2:

My flanges looked like these - http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Bolt-In-Crossmember-Ends,8937.html


----------



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

I have the steel to make the one in my post.

If anyone else made one, I'd be glad of any advice.

The one at speedways does seem like a good cheap alternative though.


----------

